
Thunderbird email client survives Mozilla layoffs - elorant
https://www.zdnet.com/article/thunderbird-e-mail-client-survives-mozilla-layoffs/
======
shock
> Mitchell Baker, Mozilla's chairwoman and CEO, had no love for the project.
> In December 2015, she declared Mozilla platform engineers were paying "tax
> to support Thunderbird." She suggested that Thunderbird be spun out for once
> and for all.

I'm also wondering whether she has any love for Firefox or it's just a tool
for her other "projects".

------
5evOX5hTZ9mYa9E
That's so good to hear. There are so few open source clients on Windows,owing
Thunderbird would have been devastating.

